# Big Bucks



## RWeaver (Mar 4, 2010)

Thought u guys might like these pics


----------



## falbinki (Dec 20, 2008)

nice pics what kind of camera are they taken from?


----------



## bowkdws (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks for sharing the pics - pretty impressive
glad to see the time stamp included
it will be interesting to learn when your boys start coming out a little earlier in the evening and stay a little latter in the morning
please keep sharing


----------



## RWeaver (Mar 4, 2010)

Its just a 70 or 80 dollar moultrie d-50 bought 5 of them have no problem great pics got them at woodbury outfitters in coshocton.hopfully a pic of one of those buks with a arrowhole in his chest.More pics to come


----------

